# Repurposed coop and run



## firstimemamahen (Feb 14, 2014)

We use to rescue dogs and had an extra pin collecting rust and dirt. So we used that as our run. The coop was a design all of our own. We only have 6 girls and wanted to keep it simple. They actually have 2 swings..one in the coop and one in the run. The main door in lockable but they have an access through the floor. We are going to use plexiglass to cover the windows during the winter. We couldnt afford chicken wire so we found a salvage place...where we got everything for less than $80..that had lattice sheets for $1!!!!! We covered the top and sides for protection from hawks and strays. Our chicken protector has already marked the area lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## angelbaby197232 (Feb 28, 2014)

That is pretty neat!! I thought about doing something like that with the dog pen I have 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## firstimemamahen (Feb 14, 2014)

They love it!!! Had to put extra wire at the bottom because they were figuring out.how to get out lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool bit of recycling. and a great idea


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

nice! do the chickens like the swing?


Love, Gratitude and Peace, Mary


----------



## firstimemamahen (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes they do! They dont care for the one inside the coop but they like it outside better. So more improvements will be made. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Great job of repurposing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

